# HELP need torque specs for rabbit oil pan bolts.



## DasBlackHare (Jul 24, 2007)

I dont have a Bentley manual and need to replace my oil pan, does anyone know the torque specs for the bolts ?


----------



## spitpilot (Feb 14, 2000)

*Re: HELP need torque specs for rabbit oil pan bolts. (DasBlackHare)*

If you're talkin about the "lower section" of the oil pan..here's what Bentley has to say..."Clean all silicone sealant from oil pan and sealing surface4..Apply a 1.5 to 2 mm wide bead of silicon sealant to oil pan lower section sealing surface. Apply sealant on INNER SIDE of oil pan lower section mounting holes. Oil pan lower section must be installed and tightened withing 5 min. after application of silicone sealant....Tighten oil pan lower section mounting bolts in a diagonal sequence to specified torque. Torque: 10 Nm (7 ft lb). After installing oil pan, allow sealant to dry for approximately 30 min B4 adding engine oil."... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
PS: You don't want to crank down all the way to full torque bolt by bolt...start by installing bolts with nut driver in a diagonal pattern about finger tight..then go back at about 1/2 torque value..I'd use an inch pound torque wrench..set at about 30-40 inch pounds..and go thru the sequence then up the setting to 85 inch pounds and go thru sequence for the last time...if you don't do this you risk forcing sealant out of gap unevenly...


_Modified by spitpilot at 11:06 AM 8-9-2009_


----------

